#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Wat vinden jullie van deze tassen dames?

## hassantje

Ik ben benieuwd wat jullie van deze tassen vinden? Welke zijn leuk en welke zou je nooit willen dragen?  :Smilie: 




Ben benieuwd!!! :-)

----------


## meisje1992

Leuk hooorr, als je ze leuk combineert staan ze vast leuk.

----------


## hassantje

Ja combineren is is wel belangrijk ja!  :Smilie:

----------


## meisje1992

zeker weten.

----------


## hassantje

Ik mag geen reclame maken hier he :P haha

----------


## meisje1992

> Ik mag geen reclame maken hier he :P haha


waarom niet?

----------


## hassantje

is forum haha :P

----------


## meisje1992

Ewa saff, je bent er toch al mee begonnen dus maak het maar gewoon af.

----------


## hassantje

hahaha nou ik zou zeggen klink op link in mijn handtekening en neem kijkje  :petaf:

----------


## meisje1992

> hahaha nou ik zou zeggen klink op link in mijn handtekening en neem kijkje



Zal ik doen als ik de link heb gevonden.

----------


## hassantje

bagginyou.com en ofcourse delennnn met je vriendinnen en de wereld :P

----------


## meisje1992

> bagginyou.com en ofcourse delennnn met je vriendinnen en de wereld :P



zo duuuurr.

----------


## hassantje

valt reuze mee hoor  :Smilie:  voor handgemaakte tassen hier in Nederland  :Smilie:  ga maar kijken wat ze kosten bij anderen! je moet natuurlijk niet prijs van asoek in marokko vergelijken he :Smilie:

----------


## meisje1992

> valt reuze mee hoor  voor handgemaakte tassen hier in Nederland  ga maar kijken wat ze kosten bij anderen! je moet natuurlijk niet prijs van asoek in marokko vergelijken he


jaa ik dacht aan marokko, dan kan ik ze beter daar halen

----------


## hassantje

ja tuurlijk is marokko goedkoper. daar worden de mijne ook gemaakt.  :Smilie:  maar ik verkoop hier  :Smilie:

----------


## meisje1992

> ja tuurlijk is marokko goedkoper. daar worden de mijne ook gemaakt.  maar ik verkoop hier


Mooizo, Ewa ik hoop dat je ze zult verkopen.

----------


## hassantje

Jaa gaat prima hamdulillah!

----------


## meisje1992

> Jaa gaat prima hamdulillah!


Hamdulillah meid!.

----------


## Desi-Verhalen

Met een leuke combinatie zijn ze wel te doen.

----------


## She-is-Royal

Ik vind ze heel leuk  :knipoog:

----------

